# But seriously, review of a tape?



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Starrett has been around forever, especially in the metals manufacturing industry. I had and have many of their products, and all of them exceeded my expectations.
Great new product.
thanks.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Good tip.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

I have a couple of those on the way, so glad to hear they work well.

Putting a Delta T2 on my R4511 and had to remove the original one and it would not re- position. Think I stretched it all out of whack when I removed it.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Seeharlez (Mar 16, 2010)

The tape that came with my Grizzly TS measure short and I couldn't even stretch it to get it accurate. I bought a replacement from Lee Valley (maybe starrett?) it it is dead on with anything else I can compare it to.


----------

